# question about desiccant packs



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know much about desiccant packs. I went looking for them and they come in
packs anywhere from 1 gram to 1,000 grams what size should I get for each 50cal ammo can?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It depends on where you store them. I keep the 100 gram variety in each can but they are in an air conditioned/heated bedroom. If I kept them in my garage I would put 2-300 gram desiccants in each can. I went through a deceased friend's ammunition with his wife a couple of years ago. The ammo had been in a dry garage since the early 80's in plain old cardboard boxes. Every bit of it was useable with only the odd round having a touch of corrosion on it. All brass, no steel. I would certainly focus on the steel ammo first.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I lucked out and was able to snag a bunch (maybe 30 pound worth) of different sized desiccant bags from work, up to and including 1 Kg bags. I use the big ones in the firearm safe, 100 to 200 gram in my ammo cans. Some of them even have the colorant in them to show when they need to be recharged. I use my dehydrator I use for drying shell casings. I took a strip of aluminum I got from work, rolled it just a tad smaller size than the trays so it fits inside a tray and the cover fits on it. It's about 4 inches tall, so I can even recharge the 1 Kg bags. The big ones take about 8 hours, tiny ones (30g) in 2-3 hours. I love the colored ones, I use one in every recharge to indicate when it's done. I gave up putting the desiccant bags in regular zip lock bags. They allow moister to diffuse into the bag. Now I use a couple of Mylar bags with a zip lock closure. Works so much better. Oh, the humidity indicating cards with the 3 dots that turn pink help so much.

Edit: Can only recharge silicone desiccant bags, there are a few other types out there.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have an old chum who used to work with air plane engines which had parts that came with dessicant packs. He says he has collected a pretty good assortment of packs weighing a lb or two each. He brings them back to life by putting them in the oven for a while. He seems to think they are good forever.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From my experience, I think he's right. I've been "recharging" for 4-5 years.


----------



## Rev316 (Apr 9, 2015)

Silica crystals can be purchased inexpensive. Put some in empty vitamin bottles or similar, use a small punch to make holes in the lid/& or/bottle. This is more durable than soft packs & far less expensive than buying pre made.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hadn't seen this before. 
Silica Gel Crystals 1.5 lb Tub - Walmart.com 1.5 pounds $13.00 free pick up at Walmart store

Mother Nature's Preserves Silica Gel Crystal 1.5lb -- CreateForLess 1.5 pound $5.00 plus shipping

I ended up using a container I had, but I was going to make a pouch by sewing some old fiberglass screen I had, into a bag and then put the silica gel into it and sewing shut. This would insure good moisture absorption thru the screen.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Hadn't seen this before.
> Silica Gel Crystals 1.5 lb Tub - Walmart.com 1.5 pounds $13.00 free pick up at Walmart store
> 
> Mother Nature's Preserves Silica Gel Crystal 1.5lb -- CreateForLess 1.5 pound $5.00 plus shipping
> ...


the Fresh Step Crystals cat litter comes in various size bags if you check around - 8lb bag at Wally World is approx $15 - a little goes a looong way .... I wrap a small handfull of crystals in a coffee filter ....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silica_gel

_"Cat litter[edit]
Silica gel is also used as cat litter,[7] by itself or in combination with more traditional materials, such as clays including bentonite. It is trackless and virtually odorless.
Purchasing silica in the form of cat litter can be an easy and cost-effective way for retail consumers to purchase silica gel for use in other applications, such as maintaining the desired relative humidity in humidors, keeping tools or other materials rust-free in damp environments or long-term storage, and preserving dried food."_


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Never thought about using Cat liter. Afraid my cat would try to get into my firearm safe. And then if I didn't notice she was in there...
I agree it's cheap, but I can't see all the extra stuff in it. MHO
I like the idea of the coffee filters.


----------

